# Got chicks?



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Ok so I'm in love with chicks and chickens and I want to see all types of breeds. So please post a pic of ur chick or chicken and what breed they r
Thanks
Olivia


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

I will start 

These r amber sex links..names r= rolo, Hersey, Fiona, York, peep, and skittle


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

( one of my chicks r not in the pic because she was on the other side of brooder) and they r all hens


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Pic 1 is of some of my flock
Pic 2 is of my first batch of chicks last year
pic 3 is my Anoca
Pic 4 is a white cochin
Pic 5 is an Easter Egger


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Apyl said:


> Pic 1 is of some of my flock
> Pic 2 is of my first batch of chicks last year
> pic 3 is my Anoca
> Pic 4 is a white cochin
> Pic 5 is an Easter Egger


Grr I want a Easter egger so bad


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

There was an older thread on here that was similar. I will see if I can find it. There are photos of all 12 of mine.


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

Here are mine! They are mixed breeds! (Oh, and there are two mallards in there)


----------

